# طريقة صناعة مخفف الدهانات



## al_Sllami2007 (25 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبكاته​
اخواني انا الان بصدد بدء في مشروعي الخاص ومحتاج منكم مساعدة , وياريت كل واحد عنده اي حاجه يجيبها وجزاكم الله الف خير

والله سوف ادعوا لكل من ساعدني ولو بالشيء القليل من قلبي

ممكن حد يشرح لي طريقة صناعة




مخفف دهانات المنازل



مخفف دهانات السيارات

بس يا ريت تكون بطريقة واضحه وغير معقده ( *وان يذكر اسماء المركبات بالاسم العلمي وليس باللهجه , اذا ممكن* )

وجزاكم الله كل خير وسدد خطاكم
والسلام عليكم​


----------



## al_Sllami2007 (25 يونيو 2012)

اخواني الكرام ارجوا ان لا يبخل علي احد باي معلومه كانت عنده


----------



## al_Sllami2007 (26 يونيو 2012)

معقوله شباب مافي احد يقدر يجيب ؟؟؟؟

شباب الله يحفظكم ابغاه مستعجل


----------



## al_Sllami2007 (1 يوليو 2012)

شباب معقوله هذا الصرح الي فكرت اني اول ما اسدح سؤالي القى الرد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لا يوجد فيه رد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

